# Fianlly.....A Flea Market Find



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I got this for $8



















The guy originally wanted $5 each for the incomplete cars and $10 each for the ones on chassis. I was considering the White/Blue Van for $10, but decided against it. Before I was about to walk away I figured I would offer $5 for everything and he said $10 and I came back with $8 and he took it. Not too bad, but I would have felt better at $5.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Good score man!!! i found a complete tcr ideal set for 5 bucks. 

Wes


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Hell, the Trick Truck was worth $10. Good deal.

A few years ago I was at a model train show and saw a guy with boxes on boxes of Hotwheels/Matchbox cars. I poked through them and found a Tyco Pro Mercedes C111. I was in rough shape but all the pieces were there. I asked him how much and he says, "I don't even know what that is. Two bucks sound fair?"

I only hesitated, thoughtfully, for ten seconds before replying, "Uuhhh.... Yeah... I guess I could do that."


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The trick truck is a seven cylinder...LOL.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Cool!!! While looking for some silicones for that specialty Van, I found a top for the Bronco. Now, I gotta find something to use for the bumper.










That "Keep on Trukin'" Van looks like it was never run before tonight. And it rund great. It needs new rubber though. I tried soaking the tires in lighter fluid, as I have had luck with in the past, but no luck this time.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I have a NOS bumper for the bronco,if you need it.
DRAGjet


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Dragula said:


> I have a NOS bumper for the bronco,if you need it.
> DRAGjet


I'll give you a call tomorrow. I'm also looking for exhaust stacks for the 56' Ford Pick-up.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I got the tires on the Van hoking up good enough to turn a 7.088 lap. Its kinda fun the way they are as the van is fishtailing very nicely.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice score! Yeah, I like running the vans too. Theyfishtail and then glide right back into the groove. The specialty chassis should have been more popular then they were.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice find...
Slotcar stuff is always fun!
Esp. when it is low priced!
Scott


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Ditto Noddaz,

A grab bag of salvageable stuff for under $10 =


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

SplitPoster said:


> Ditto Noddaz,
> 
> A grab bag of salvageable stuff for under $10 =


I got the Van going strong with nothing more than cleaning and oiling.

The Bronco body will be on my track one way or another.

The Trick truck will be on my track. I may just make a Van Pick-up out of it.

I am going to make an ambulance out of the Maintenance Van.

I need the Tycopro pick-ups from that junk chassis.

And I will probably do a funky morph job with the 55 Chevy.

The Camaro I will probably through on a chassis and run as is, or maybe repaint.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Not a bad find at all! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice plans...*

Nice plans for the cars...



micyou03 said:


> *snip*
> And I will probably do a funky morph job with the 55 Chevy.
> 
> *snip*.


The 55 looks ripe for a convertible conversion...

Scott


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I couldn't resist doing this. I don't think its too bad for what it cost me.










Chris thanks for the offer on the Bronco bumper, but I won't be needing it now.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> I couldn't resist doing this. I don't think its too bad for what it cost me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaahhhhhhhh! just kidding.. it dont look too bad.. it looks interesting.. 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice splice Mike.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Wow!*

 Now that is thinking outside of the box Mike...
But I mean that in a good way...

Scott


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks. I feel like I got something for nothing.


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

Sweet! I love adding 55 Chevy parts to things. I put parts from my old 55s on my 1995 Service Truck. LOL Your Bronco Looks fifty fine now. Greg :wave:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks.

I decided tonight that it is getting completely repainted. I'm going to surprize you.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I decided tonight that it is getting completely repainted. I'm going to surprize you.


I always wanted to see that in green.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> I always wanted to see that in green.


Me too, but I have something else in mind for this one.


----------

